# Chocolate milk stout



## Virgin brew (9/4/14)

Does anyone know an Australian site that could provide a chocolate milk stout kit or a recipe that would be easy to follow?


----------



## toncils (9/4/14)

Grab yourself a tin of stout style (I hear the Mahogany porter is delicious), and look up a few ways of getting chocolate flavour into the beer. A hint of Lactose is also good for sweetening it up (max 50g in 20lt, my opinion).

My last try was 30g lactose, a dash of vanilla extract (perceived sweetness) and 50g cocoa boiled for 10 minutes, strained in a coffee plunger and tipped straight into the fermenter.


----------



## Alex.Tas (11/4/14)

50 grams of lactose to my mind (Haven't used it in beer buy plenty of tries at cider) wouldn;t make any noticeable difference.
the sweetness lactose delivers in far less than something like table sugar. For a 20L batch, i would think you would need more like 300g to taste a noticeable difference. I'm not saying toncils is wrong, just that i've had different experiences with lactose.


----------



## jimjam (11/4/14)

50 grams og lactose isn't enough to make a noticeable difference. I just made a chocolate milk stout and used 250 g and didn't find it too sweet. Try the coopers recipe for choc stout uding Thomas Coopers Stout as the base . Nice brew.


----------



## Darrens (11/4/14)

jimjam said:


> 50 grams og lactose isn't enough to make a noticeable difference. I just made a chocolate milk stout and used 250 g and didn't find it too sweet. Try the coopers recipe for choc stout uding Thomas Coopers Stout as the base . Nice brew.


Jimjam, can you please explain the coopers recipe for me that you have done. Any further grains etc sounds nice.
Thanks. Darren.


----------



## Alex.Tas (11/4/14)

http://www.coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/stout/detail/chocliqueur-stout/

Check that one out Darrens.
Recipe technique is at the bottom of the page. I would use water around 60-70 deg (2-1 ratio of boiling to cold water) to steep the grains in rather than boiling though.


----------



## toncils (11/4/14)

Correction - I used 1/2 cup of lactose, which is loosely 100g, plus a dribble of vanilla essence. And I had a 90 minute boil.
Still felt waaay sweet, and I was sure I got that gross lactose taste.

At any rate, be sparing. You can always try some out of the fermenter and add more later. (edit)


----------



## jimjam (12/4/14)

Partial Man, maybe the beer kit you were using wasn't bitter enough.


----------



## jimjam (12/4/14)

Partial Man why did you boil? If you don't add any extra hops there isn't any point to boiling a Kit Beer.


----------



## manticle (12/4/14)

You need to boil any steepings from grain as grain is full of bacteria.


----------



## jimjam (12/4/14)

Darrens said:


> Jimjam, can you please explain the coopers recipe for me that you have done. Any further grains etc sounds nice.
> Thanks. Darren.


OK my version is pretty much the same as the one from the coopers website. BTW it is for 23 litre volume?

1 Can of Thomas Coopers Stout
1 Can of Light Liquid Malt
250 grams of Lactose 
150 grams of Dark Crystal (Steeped at 70 degrees)
150 grams of Chocolate Malt (Steeped at 70 degrees)
1 Packet of Danstar English Yeast (Don't use the Coopers Yeast)
1 bottle of Chocolate Essence

After I steeped the grains, I boiled the liquid with the lactose for about 20 minutes as I didn't want any infections from the lactose.

Fermented at as close to 20c as possible.

After 4 Weeks in the fermentor I racked it off to a secondary fermentor added a bottle of chocolate essence (just the kind from the supermarket baking section). I then let it sit for another 2 weeks. It does have a bit of sweet finish, but it definitely isn't cloyingly sweet. It isn't as sweet as Young's Double Chocolate Stout.

This one of my favourite beers that I have brewed to date.


----------



## jimjam (12/4/14)

manticle said:


> You need to boil any steepings from grain as grain is full of bacteria.


True, but not for 90 mins.


----------



## manticle (12/4/14)

Agreed

Might not be the full recipe posted above.


----------

